# Is There A Sudden Fad for Classic Cars Amongst The Membership?



## Alex H (19 Mar 2019)

Note the dates...................


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

Might just be a sentimental yearning for a byegone era that was simpler in every way.

Don't see the relevance in the date, though, TBH.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Mar 2019)

Seeing that pic of a Lancia Montecarlo yesterday was brilliant...the more the merrier!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2019)

I've always liked looking at them but wouldn't fancy owning one.


----------



## Globalti (19 Mar 2019)

I bet it's horrible to drive; the Viva wasn't a great drive anyway but with the roof chopped off and - presumably - extra reinforcements welded into the floorpan it must be awful. I once drove a Golf convertible and it felt like driving a shoebox on wheels, dead, heavy and lumpy.


----------



## MichaelW2 (19 Mar 2019)

But excellent visibility. I recently sat in the back of a new car and felt imprisoned by the high, small windows and low roof.


----------



## Alex H (19 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Might just be a sentimental yearning for a byegone era that was simpler in every way.
> 
> Don't see the relevance in the date, though, TBH.



I can help with that  - I've had no alerts for 6 months and then 5 in one day on a post I made nearly 3 years ago


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

Might as well throw my hat in the ring and show the classic car I'd love to have.


----------



## FishFright (19 Mar 2019)

Ooh if we're playing that game

Facel Vega HK500 






Lottery win blah blah


----------



## Phaeton (19 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Don't see the relevance in the date, though, TBH.


The thread was bouncing around yesterday so he's probably pointing out when he first posted it 2 1/2 years ago & wondered why it had suddenly re-appeared


----------



## Chris S (19 Mar 2019)

Alex H said:


> Note the dates...................
> View attachment 458167



It's probably been rolled.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Mar 2019)

View attachment 458199
These are my two babies both classic in their own way , at least they are to me


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Mar 2019)

I used to think that I'd like buy my old VW Beetle back and do it up... but then again, it was slow, inefficient, rusted into holes and caused me to have a permanent threshold shift in my hearing... so perhaps not!


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

Must admit that I loved this car, too, when I started to watch _The Saint_.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Mar 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> I used to think that I'd like buy my old VW Beetle back and do it up... but then again, it was slow, inefficient, rusted into holes and caused me to have a permanent threshold shift in my hearing... so perhaps not!


Yeah well one of these is slow, gas guzzling and (a bit) noisy and the other isn't


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2019)

Alex H said:


> I can help with that  - I've had no alerts for 6 months and then 5 in one day on a post I made nearly 3 years ago


Me too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Me too.



There ya go you poor thing


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> View attachment 458201
> View attachment 458199
> These are my two babies both classic in their own way , at least they are to me


That's only a like for the bike.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> View attachment 458201
> View attachment 458199
> These are my two babies both classic in their own way , at least they are to me



You should have had a Red Setter, too!


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Yeah well one of these is slow, gas guzzling and (a bit) noisy and the other isn't


Sorry WB, its unfortunate that my post immediately followed yours... it wasn't intended as a comment on your lovely Beetle... just on my old 1200 heap which I had to scrap in 1980 because I didn't have any money left to run it.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (19 Mar 2019)

I've toyed with the idea of buying a 90's Japanese sports car. I think this is when cars were a lot better built and mechanically bullet-proof, Japanese ones definitely. They are already going up in price. Be a pretty cool weekend car, as modern cars are pretty bland. Just finding a good one that isn't rusty and doesn't cost a bomb. The Mk2 MR2 is a good one, not the best to drive (unless a turbo import), or a Mk 1 MX5 (finding an un-rusty one..). I've always wanted a car with pop-up headlights. This is never going to happen with newer cars due to pedestrian safety. 

There are other 90's cars that I would like that are going up in price pretty rapid though. Nissan 200SX (S13 & S14a), Honda S2000, Mazda RX7 FD (so pretty), Honda CRX Mk2 VTI, Honda Integra DC2 Type R (UK spec). The DC2 is a complete blast, my brother had one..

I often see a Ford Probe near where my mother lives. I believe that this is based on a Mazda, I used to think they looked really boring back in the 90's, but the blandness/sameness of modern cars makes me think it looks pretty cool now..



raleighnut said:


> I've always liked looking at them but wouldn't fancy owning one.



These are my sentiments, but what I've mentioned above possibly dispels it, as 90's cars weren't unreliable on the whole, safer, well built, but still cool..

Has anybody any other ideas about cars that may become classics?


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Mar 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I've toyed with the idea of buying a 90's Japanese sports car. I think this is when cars were a lot better built and mechanically bullet-proof, Japanese ones definitely. They are already going up in price. Be a pretty cool weekend car, as modern cars are pretty bland. Just finding a good one that isn't rusty and doesn't cost a bomb. The Mk2 MR2 is a good one, not the best to drive (unless a turbo import), or a Mk 1 MX5 (finding an un-rusty one..). I've always wanted a car with pop-up headlights. This is never going to happen with newer cars due to pedestrian safety.
> 
> There are other 90's cars that I would like that are going up in price pretty rapid though. Nissan 200SX (S13 & S14a), Honda S2000, Mazda RX7 FD (so pretty), Honda CRX Mk2 VTI, Honda Integra DC2 Type R (UK spec). The DC2 is a complete blast, my brother had one..
> 
> ...





I had a 200SX. Lethal.. But fun.
Do not buy a Probe... No


----------



## Salar (19 Mar 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> Honda CRX Mk2 VTI,



Here's our old Honda CRX VTEC. Also had a Prelude 2.2VTEC, the curvy one and a 3.0 V6 VTEC Accord.

The roof was a manual lift off and store in the boot job, never leaked though, but rust got to the cars rear end.







Out of the three it was the Prelude I liked, but try finding a rust free one these days.

Do not even think about buying a Probe!!


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

A mate of mine had a TR7.







and my sister had a boyfriend who had an Opel Mantra.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> A mate of mine had a TR7.
> 
> View attachment 458219
> 
> ...




The like is for the Manta,I loved them back in the 80s..

The Triumph Crap..lol feckin things


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> The like is for the Manta,I loved them back in the 80s..
> 
> The Triumph Crap..lol feckin things



Agree with you about the TR7.

The TR4, 5 and 6 were much better.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

Just seen this whilst casually surfing: not too sure what to make of it!






'Tis a 1949 Delahaye 175 S Saoutchik Roadster.


----------



## Proto (19 Mar 2019)

Sold my 2CV last week, sadly.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Mar 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> Sorry WB, its unfortunate that my post immediately followed yours... it wasn't intended as a comment on your lovely Beetle... just on my old 1200 heap which I had to scrap in 1980 because I didn't have any money left to run it.


No worries l am not that sensitive (at least thats what my partner tells me) come to think of it she's a Swede ...what does she know


----------



## Proto (19 Mar 2019)

Now thinking what to so with my Audi TT QS. Supposedly an appreciating asset, although I'm not convinced.

Last of the Mk1 model - lighter, no rear seats, a bit more power, special Recaro racing seats**, special bigger wheels, two tone paint. Make me an offer!!

** Recaro are so useless for daily use I've taken them out and fitted some from a Mk1 S-Line TT. Some TT enthusiast offered me £1500 for the Recaros!


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> You should have had a Red Setter, too!


Bloody hell l have two Braque Gascon dogs (pointers) and they are both mad, l really couldn't cope with a setter, red or otherwise


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Bloody hell l have two Braque Gascon dogs (pointers) and they are both mad, l really couldn't cope with a setter, red or otherwise



Maybe you need one of these: easier to handle.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Mar 2019)

Here we have the biggest car related mistake l ever made ....may 1982 Porsche 911 SC Targa which sold for £4000. admittedly years ago !!


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Mar 2019)

"MY"not may, what is it with computers ?


----------



## Proto (19 Mar 2019)

Always wanted a Porsche like that, but I've got a suspicion its a case of never meet your heroes - not that fast, dodgy handling and not particularly well built. As an investment vehicle though, I feel your pain. I've owned a couple of Mk1 Golf Gti's. Sold the last one 20 years ago for £750


----------



## mustang1 (19 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Might just be a sentimental yearning for a byegone era that was simpler in every way.
> 
> Don't see the relevance in the date, though, TBH.



Hey that's what the last generation said. But they were into horses .


----------



## mustang1 (19 Mar 2019)

Proto said:


> Always wanted a Porsche like that, but I've got a suspicion its a case of never meet your heroes - not that fast, dodgy handling and not particularly well built. As an investment vehicle though, I feel your pain. I've owned a couple of Mk1 Golf Gti's. Sold the last one 20 years ago for £750



My experience has been the opposite: fast, "noble" handling, good build.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Mar 2019)

These still look good today despite being designed half a century ago. I had a ride in one once, unfortunately it was a police car and I was in the back seat


----------



## mustang1 (19 Mar 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I've toyed with the idea of buying a 90's Japanese sports car. I think this is when cars were a lot better built and mechanically bullet-proof, Japanese ones definitely. They are already going up in price. Be a pretty cool weekend car, as modern cars are pretty bland. Just finding a good one that isn't rusty and doesn't cost a bomb. The Mk2 MR2 is a good one, not the best to drive (unless a turbo import), or a Mk 1 MX5 (finding an un-rusty one..). I've always wanted a car with pop-up headlights. This is never going to happen with newer cars due to pedestrian safety.
> 
> There are other 90's cars that I would like that are going up in price pretty rapid though. Nissan 200SX (S13 & S14a), Honda S2000, Mazda RX7 FD (so pretty), Honda CRX Mk2 VTI, Honda Integra DC2 Type R (UK spec). The DC2 is a complete blast, my brother had one..
> 
> ...



Yeah I think Probe based on Mazda mx6 .I know someone who got chased by the cops in an MR2 and an rx7. I think the guy was in a nice car in the wrong place and the cops got suspicious. 

Loved all those Japanese coupes!


----------



## Profpointy (19 Mar 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> These still look good today despite being designed half a century ago. I had a ride in one once, unfortunately it was a police car and I was in the back seat
> 
> View attachment 458232



My old boss let me drive his. I was impressed with the comfort, pace (it was a V8, albeit sadly an auto) and above all how it seemed to be on rails on the twisty bits. This was in banger condition inherited from his Grandfather if I recall correctly.

PS, love the phrasing of the ride in the back seat point !


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Maybe you need one of these: easier to handle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mustang1 said:


> My experience has been the opposite: fast, "noble" handling, good build.


What l would say about the handling is "be Brave" never lift your foot off the gas into a corner or it will be your last !
Reason being that over 50% of the cars total weight is behind the rear axle. and swapping ends comes easy !! After all they were called "widow makers" 
among the 1980's yuppies .
Other than that l agree and ho how l wish l still had mine


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Salar said:


> Here's our old Honda CRX VTEC.
> View attachment 458217



I've always hankered after the earlier model of the CRX vtec (late 80s / early 90s) - I still really like the look of them.

Fiat X1/9 as well, but those will disintegrate if you so much as breathe on them. A Delta Integrale would seriously float my boat, but a decent one is a tad, umm... spendy.


----------



## Salar (19 Mar 2019)

The VTEC engine was great in its day. Once past 5000rpm or so in the Prelude it would scream up to around 7500rpm to redline.
The dashboard was like something out of Startrek. 

Even the little 1.6VTEC in the CRX was a performer.


----------



## Profpointy (19 Mar 2019)

Salar said:


> The VTEC engine was great in its day. Once past 5000rpm or so in the Prelude it would scream up to around 7500rpm to redline.
> The dashboard was like something out of Startrek.
> 
> Even the little 1.6VTEC in the CRX was a performer.



My aunt had a CRX. It didn't seem all that fast driving it ... till you looked at the speedo ! An impressive machine - this would have been early 80s, so may or may not be the one you are referring to


----------



## gbb (19 Mar 2019)

I don't think theres a sudden yearning after classic cars, classic cars are just that, classic and will always draw admiring memories/looks etc. Inevitably one discussion will bring forth a host of other memories etc.


----------



## Proto (19 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> What l would say about the handling is "be Brave" never lift your foot off the gas into a corner or it will be your last !
> Reason being that over 50% of the cars total weight is behind the rear axle. and swapping ends comes easy !! After all they were called "widow makers"
> among the 1980's yuppies .
> Other than that l agree and ho how l wish l still had mine



A friend of mine ‘reversed’ his 964 into a lamppost at speed, having ‘blinked’ when leaving a roundabout enthusiastically . I think it was written off. He replaced it with a 964 RSR Cup, and made serious money when sold it a few years later.

I knew a fellow, now sadly deceased, who rebuilt 911s for a living, and used to do Autofarms body and paint work. He always tried to steer me away from them. Thus my ‘heroes’ comment.

He was rebuilding his 1967(?) 911S SWB (his pension fund, as he called it) when he sadly died.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (19 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> I had a 200SX. Lethal.. But fun.
> Do not buy a Probe... No



Yes I had an S14a 200SX in Damson metallic. Loved that car, great car if treated with repect.



Salar said:


> Here's our old Honda CRX VTEC. Also had a Prelude 2.2VTEC, the curvy one and a 3.0 V6 VTEC Accord.
> 
> The roof was a manual lift off and store in the boot job, never leaked though, but rust got to the cars rear end.
> 
> ...



Nice Del Sol, or is that what the import was called, or were the two seaters all imports. Those cars used to be everywhere, hardly any now. I was thinking of the 3 door hatch, I always wanted one but they were too expensive, so I had an older Astra GTE, bet the CRX was way better though. I like the Prelude too, and the Accord, especially the Type R, that was a cool motor. looking on google images the CRX Del Sol probably looks better, still like these though.








This is the CRX I was thinking of, but I do like the two seater and its obviously a convertible.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I've toyed with the idea of buying a 90's Japanese sports car. I think this is when cars were a lot better built and mechanically bullet-proof, Japanese ones definitely. They are already going up in price. Be a pretty cool weekend car, as modern cars are pretty bland. Just finding a good one that isn't rusty and doesn't cost a bomb. The Mk2 MR2 is a good one, not the best to drive (unless a turbo import), or a Mk 1 MX5 (finding an un-rusty one..). I've always wanted a car with pop-up headlights. This is never going to happen with newer cars due to pedestrian safety.
> 
> There are other 90's cars that I would like that are going up in price pretty rapid though. Nissan 200SX (S13 & S14a), Honda S2000, Mazda RX7 FD (so pretty), Honda CRX Mk2 VTI, Honda Integra DC2 Type R (UK spec). The DC2 is a complete blast, my brother had one..
> 
> ...


Yep the Pug 205 GTI, my ex had the 1.4 (1360cc) and that was quick and handled well, but what the 1.9 was like


----------



## Salar (19 Mar 2019)

Yes, they used to call them Del Sol, some didn't have the VTEC engine though. My prelude was an import.

About fifteen years ago we needed a big load carrier , so we went for something different.

A 1980 Volvo 245, similar to the one below. It had belonged to a classic car enthusiast and had also been used as a show piece in a garage, it was huge.

One night we got slightly boxed in at a hotel car park. I knew the hotel owner who was an HGV driver so I got him to reverse it out.


----------



## pjd57 (19 Mar 2019)

All cars are history.

Time to move on without them.


Well it is for me.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (19 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep the Pug 205 GTI, my ex had the 1.4 (1360cc) and that was quick and handled well, but what the 1.9 was like



Yes they were rapid the 1.9, and the ugly duckling 309 GTI with the same motor. My 8 valve Astra GTE couldn't keep up with one of those, needed the 16 valve redtop GTE to burn one of those off.


----------



## MarkF (19 Mar 2019)

I have a 1962 Vespa Gran Lusso and a 1992 MX5, both are very simple vehicles that look good (important), cost peanuts to run and are appreciating in value. Why would l run a modern vehicle? I do actually but it gets no attention, from me or anybody...

Soon, the 40 year exempt from MOT rule will make well engineered things like 1980's Audi 80's & many Volvos & Mercs super attractive. Buy now!


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Mar 2019)

Salar said:


> Yes, they used to call them Del Sol, some didn't have the VTEC engine though. My prelude was an import.
> 
> About fifteen years ago we needed a big load carrier , so we went for something different.
> 
> ...




Impossible to get blocked in with one of those tanks.. Tough as they come


----------



## Salar (19 Mar 2019)

/\ Yes, just push everything out of the way. One thing I remember about it is how well it drove in the snow.


----------



## southcoast (19 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep the Pug 205 GTI, my ex had the 1.4 (1360cc) and that was quick and handled well, but what the 1.9 was like



I used to regularly drive a 205 1.9 back in the day. The imho the Injection Capri felt faster.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2019)

southcoast said:


> I used to regularly drive a 205 1.9 back the day. The imho the Injection Capri felt faster.


That was because the Capri was facing backwards a lot of the time.


----------



## Salar (19 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> but what the 1.9 was like



I wish this thread hadn't been started  it makes me think how much I've spent on cars over the years.

Anyway I had a 1.9 Citroen ZX Volcane . Basically a 306gti but cheaper. I put almost 100k on that car,one minor electrical problem and a new clutch at something like 180,00 miles. Very reliable.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2019)

Salar said:


> Y
> 
> A 1980 Volvo 245, similar to the one below. It had belonged to a classic car enthusiast and had also been used as a show piece in a garage, it was huge.
> View attachment 458238



We had a 740 for a couple of years
I'd like a 145 estate, or even better; an 'Amazon' estate
(a Peugeot 504 estate, diesel, would be the next choice)


----------



## southcoast (19 Mar 2019)

Yes needed treating with caution on wet roads, even trying to pull away without wheelspin! On dry roads they we great.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> View attachment 458237
> 
> 
> This is the CRX I was thinking of.



Yeah, this is the one I had in mind too - still very easy on the eye. Would love the 1.6 vtec. 

Guess I'm sort of biased, as I always rooted for the DWH-run ones in the CRX Challenge back in the day. Which is where I developed my liking for them in the first place...


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We had a 740 for a couple of years
> I'd like a 145 estate, or even better; an 'Amazon' estate
> (a Peugeot 504 estate, diesel, would be the next choice)


How about the 262,


----------



## Proto (19 Mar 2019)

southcoast said:


> I used to regularly drive a 205 1.9 back in the day. The imho the Injection Capri felt faster.



Many moons ago, I had a bit of a tear up with 2.8i Capri, and my Golf GTi couldn’t keep up, just not enough grunt.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> How about the 262,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458241



Looks like a poor man's Roller.


----------



## Proto (19 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Looks like a poor man's Roller.



Looks like it’s been under a roller. What were Volvo thinking.

My dad had a 164, it was a pretty decent car. And my sister a 245 estate, she loved it, much pr3ferred to the Range Rover (her husbands choice) that replaced it


----------



## Profpointy (19 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We had a 740 for a couple of years
> I'd like a 145 estate, or even better; an 'Amazon' estate
> (a Peugeot 504 estate, diesel, would be the next choice)



I test drove a banger condition, and price, 145 years ago and it was a delight to drive. Sadly the big ends were knocking so I passed. Quite fancied a 145 or 245 but never got one. A mate bought the v6 version for £150 and promptly drove it to Italy. It did go wrong but it did drive home


----------



## Profpointy (19 Mar 2019)

Proto said:


> Many moons ago, I had a bit of a tear up with 2.8i Capri, and my Golf GTi couldn’t keep up, just not enough grunt.



I reckon you'd have shown it a clean pair of heels on a twisty road though


----------



## snorri (19 Mar 2019)

Proto said:


> Sold my 2CV last week, sadly.


Ah the memories, we were going out to Cape Wrath lighthouse quite a number of years ago and hired a similar but older model which was left at the ferry terminal for any potential users. It was a surprisingly mild January day and we had the roof open. At one point we stopped and got out to walk across the moor to inspect some feature. There was a bit of a rumble in the background as the car moved off on its own due to the hand brake not working. It rolled off the road and across the heather for quite a distance, the bouncing on the rough ground throwing the passenger door off its pintles. 
Fortunately there were three of us, all fairly fit at the time, and the car was relatively light so we were able to get it back on the road, which was fortunate as there might not have been any passers by for weeks on that road, and no mobile 'phones either.


----------



## southcoast (19 Mar 2019)

Profpointy said:


> I reckon you'd have shown it a clean pair of heels on a twisty road though



Yes on a wet road, but not in the dry.


----------



## southcoast (19 Mar 2019)

The Renault 5 Turbo was a very entertaining little car.


----------



## Profpointy (19 Mar 2019)

southcoast said:


> Yes on a wet road, but not in the dry.



To be fair I've not driven, nor been in, a v6 capri. I did have a mk 2 cortina though which is essentially the same as a non-hooligan capri albeit with back seats humans could sit in. You could easily drive it to its limit, but the limit wasn't very high. A doddle to maintain - engine swap, alone, in the rain - hour and a half !

I did have a much later golf gti and whilst it was quickish and very comfortable on extremely long journeys (1000 miles say) it wasn't that rewarding - albeit my first really nice (company) car


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Mar 2019)




----------



## screenman (19 Mar 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> View attachment 458257



I had a yellow one of those at the same time I owned a Rolls Royce, the 4 got used car more often and was owned longer.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I had a yellow one of those at the same time I owned a Rolls Royce, the 4 got used car more often and was owned longer.



Yellow Renault, red Renault.....


----------



## CharlesF (19 Mar 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> View attachment 458257


Lovely car, my mother had one for years and as a new driver I found it fun to corner quickly to see how high the rear wheel would lift off the road. The more loaded in it, the better it drove.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Mar 2019)

Fancied a Capri for years, always wanted a 2600 Cologne variant MK1.5, but silly money now, so settled on a late Mk3 a few weeks ago. So I now have quite a few bikes living in the house......
Love Volvo's, so if space allowed it would be a 240 GLT estate, and for the modern (ish) Jap car, twin turbo Supra.


----------



## Cavalol (19 Mar 2019)

Had a couple of Capris over the years (Mk2 1.3 with a 1600 X-flow, Mk2 1.6 OHC and a dog rough Mk3 3.0S) but they're well out of range price wise these days. My ultimate would be a Daytona yellow Mk1, ideally a 3.0. Also had a two door, pre-airflow 'Consul' Cortina Mk1 that was really tidy, but had that pretty rubbish 1200 3 bearing crank engine.
If money was no object though, you could keep your E-Types and Ferraris etc, I'd just take a Lotus Carlton and probably put a bed next to it so I could ake up in the middle of the night and drool over it.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2019)

I like classic cars as do others on cc 
What the classic's of the future will be who knows


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I like classic cars as do others on cc
> What the classic's of the future will be who knows


Dacia Duster....


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Dacia Duster....



Who knows it might well be


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Who knows it might well be


Hope so @Hill Wimp just bought one!


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Mar 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Had a couple of Capris over the years (Mk2 1.3 with a 1600 X-flow, Mk2 1.6 OHC and a dog rough Mk3 3.0S) but they're well out of range price wise these days. My ultimate would be a Daytona yellow Mk1, ideally a 3.0. Also had a two door, pre-airflow 'Consul' Cortina Mk1 that was really tidy, but had that pretty rubbish 1200 3 bearing crank engine.
> If money was no object though, you could keep your E-Types and Ferraris etc, I'd just take a Lotus Carlton and probably put a bed next to it so I could ake up in the middle of the night and drool over it.


I had two, a Mk1 Facelift (Great) and a Mk3 (Dog).


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hope so @Hill Wimp just bought one!



There are a few out there , which will lessen the chance of them being rare


----------



## screenman (19 Mar 2019)

Ford Focus is now officially a classic. Cheap future classic, 323f.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What the classic's of the future will be who knows



Ah, you must mean something like this:







The Fiat Multipla.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Ah, you must mean something like this:
> 
> View attachment 458271
> 
> ...



We may laugh but yes they might well be


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2019)

Back to real classics.

Always had a sneaking attraction for this:






Hitched around France in 1980 and got a lift in one. They're huge inside (or maybe I was just smaller then).


----------



## Biff600 (19 Mar 2019)

Had a dig about and found a couple of pictures of my old Westfield SEIW. What a mental beast that was, 2 litre Cosworth twin cam, Weber 45's. Louder than God and could spin the wheels in 5th !!


----------



## slowmotion (19 Mar 2019)

I don't have a great interest in cars but I wouldn't say no to late forties or early Fifties



Chevy pickup.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Hmmm... Volvos...

An 850 T5 wouldn't go amiss...

A racing mate used to have one (estate) and it went like doodoo off a shovel.


----------



## DRM (19 Mar 2019)

Salar said:


> Yes, they used to call them Del Sol, some didn't have the VTEC engine though. My prelude was an import.
> 
> About fifteen years ago we needed a big load carrier , so we went for something different.
> 
> ...



We needed an estate when junior DRM was born, so we bought one of those Volvo estates, it was quite a Q car as it was the 260 GLE, 2.9 litre fuel injection V6 rather then the 4 cylinder 2.1, there was many an XR3 driver who couldn’t understand why they couldn’t catch a Volvo, indeed I recall being held up heading out of Pateley Bridge by a 2 litre Mondeo, and we had the caravan on the back of it!


----------



## DRM (19 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm... Volvos...
> 
> An 850 T5 wouldn't go amiss...
> 
> A racing mate used to have one (estate) and it went like doodoo off a shovel.


Indeed they did, my Dad used to use one the odd time as it was a company car where he worked at the time, I did say is fast? The answer was is it fast,You bet make no wonder the police use them


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Back to real classics.
> 
> Always had a sneaking attraction for this:
> 
> ...


One of the most beautiful and advanced cars ever made...especially the early versions.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

DRM said:


> Indeed they did, my Dad used to use one the odd time as it was a company car where he worked at the time, I did say is fast? The answer was is it fast,You bet make no wonder the police use them



They were pretty handy on the race track too...


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (19 Mar 2019)

southcoast said:


> The Renault 5 Turbo was a very entertaining little car.



My mate had the Gordini Turbo which was the original Renault 5 Mk 1. It was pretty fast, but I felt really unsafe it, it felt like I was in a tin can. I had a Nova SR at the time and it felt way better built, that's saying something about the Renault..


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Back to real classics.
> 
> Always had a sneaking attraction for this:
> 
> ...


Back in the seventies I got a mini cab home from central London and it was one of those. An unbelievably smooth ride, it was like floating along on a cushion of air.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (19 Mar 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> View attachment 458257



I've only been in one of those once, when I was hitchhiking into town with my mate in about 1985. An old guy stopped and picked us up in a white one. It always sticks in my mind it had a crazy manual gear lever sticking out of the dashboard, horizontally that was pushed in and out and rotated. Only the French would do that. Cool old car though..


----------



## Proto (19 Mar 2019)

Profpointy said:


> I reckon you'd have shown it a clean pair of heels on a twisty road though



It was on the road fro Stonebridge A45 roundabout to Balsall Common. Fast A Road, mostly dual carriageway. Just out dragged me off the roundabouts. Brakes on the Golf were rubbish, too.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (19 Mar 2019)

Proto said:


> It was on the road fro Stonebridge A45 roundabout to Balsall Common. Fast A Road, mostly dual carriageway. Just out dragged me off the roundabouts. Brakes on the Golf were rubbish, too.



My brother had a Mk1 Golf 1.1. The brakes were absolute sh1t, I don't think it had a servo, they were that dire. It's a good job it was painfully slow. Worst brakes I have ever known on a car. My pushbike has better rim brakes..


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2019)

Profpointy said:


> I reckon you'd have shown it a clean pair of heels on a twisty road though


That would depend on who was driving what.


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2019)

If you wanted something quick and went round corners like it was on rails.


----------



## Nigeyy (20 Mar 2019)

I'm really not big on cars at all. However, this does strike me as such an outstanding piece of aesthetic design (particularly given the context of when it was made):






And just because it seems so 1950's/60's in design and because it strikes me as being so.... so..... British (replete with the smell of Ready Rub tobacco, the feel of velvetine suede, the look of a smoking jacket and half expecting a green baize billiards table in the back) :


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2019)

I have a love hate relationship with these topics, I was a car dealer turning over 500 units a years from 1978 until 1988, I have in that time owned a lot of the cars shown, I should have kept a few. I paid £50 for a DS once and sold it for £125. £750 for an E Type. This list goes on.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I had a yellow one of those at the same time I owned a Rolls Royce, the 4 got used car more often and was owned longer.



Yes it was in my local tesco a while back, super little cars..


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Mar 2019)

Nigeyy said:


> I'm really not big on cars at all. However, this does strike me as such an outstanding piece of aesthetic design (particularly given the context of when it was made):
> 
> View attachment 458300
> 
> ...




My Dad had that Rover. In the early 70s he had 40 people working for him too.. I could have been..... Ah well


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Mar 2019)

I really wish this thread had never happened ....l've been kicking myself ever since l started looking at it and remembering the cars l've owned.
The Citroen Pallas being one of them Have you seen the prices being asked for one today !!
My father gave me his back in the late 70's or early 80's because the trade in on his new car was derisory !
I used it a lot going back and forth across the Channel for my business and it wasn't unusual for me to be hauled over by UK Customs so that they could examine my invoices / documents etc ( pre computer age ). Their favourite request was for me to raise and lower the suspension so they could check under the car , it caused much amusement among them....."simple things and simple minds"


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2019)

It's fair to say a lot of us have fond memories of car's we have owned previously or car's our parents had .

My father use to have the old two stroke Saab's whilst other parents had Anglia's , I love my parents


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Mar 2019)

Best not talk about mint motorcycles we sold that should have been put away...by this time next year Rodders..


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Best not talk about mint motorcycles we sold that should have been put away...by this time next year Rodders..


Too many to count except for the last one and it ain't going anywhere soon


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Just seen this whilst casually surfing: not too sure what to make of it!
> 
> View attachment 458223
> 
> ...


A bit difficult finding a parking space for it !

Lovely colour .


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Looks like a poor man's Roller.


A lot lower, the first time I saw one I thought it was a Cadillac/Oldsmobile, the doors are about 6 feet long.

They also did a Convertible version.


----------



## Cavalol (20 Mar 2019)

We probably all look back and cringe at selling stuff that would be worth a fortune today. 
The thing is, at the time most of us had to sell one motor to buy the next, so a garage full of KH250s, a GT380 and Lord knows how many others sadly never happened.


----------



## Chris S (20 Mar 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I often see a Ford Probe near where my mother lives. I believe that this is based on a Mazda, I used to think they looked really boring back in the 90's, but the blandness/sameness of modern cars makes me think it looks pretty cool now..


One of my former colleagues bought a new Ford Probe. It was back in the garage every few months under warranty. That was 20 years ago, they'd be absolute rubbish by now.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Mar 2019)

Chris S said:


> One of my former colleagues bought a new Ford Probe. It was back in the garage every few months under warranty. That was 20 years ago, they'd be absolute rubbish by now.



Surely after 20 years they'd have managed to fix everything :-)


----------



## Chris S (20 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Looks like a poor man's Roller.


And that's a bad thing?


----------



## Chris S (20 Mar 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> It always sticks in my mind it had a crazy manual gear lever sticking out of the dashboard, horizontally that was pushed in and out and rotated.


That was because the gearbox was in front of the engine, the connecting rod had to go over it.


----------



## Cavalol (20 Mar 2019)

Pretty sure the vile looking Probe is actually a Mazda underneath. Supposedly Ford said it'd take them years to knock a rival to the Calibra up and that was their answer.

Went off Fords for years, driven mostly Vauxhall now for 25-30 years but have got a couple of 1.7 Pumas, they're an absolute riot to drive.


----------



## derrick (20 Mar 2019)

Nigeyy said:


> I'm really not big on cars at all. However, this does strike me as such an outstanding piece of aesthetic design (particularly given the context of when it was made):
> 
> View attachment 458300
> 
> ...


I had a rover for a couple of years and loved it, but got rid of it when petrol went over a £1.00 a gallon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Mar 2019)

Chris S said:


> One of my former colleagues bought a new Ford Probe. It was back in the garage every few months under warranty. That was 20 years ago, they'd be absolute rubbish by now.




Lol they were rubbish then


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Mar 2019)

pjd57 said:


> All cars are history.
> 
> Time to move on without them.
> 
> ...


Nip out and have a look round, they are a long way off being history.


----------



## mustang1 (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've always hankered after the earlier model of the CRX vtec (late 80s / early 90s) - I still really like the look of them.
> 
> Fiat X1/9 as well, but those will disintegrate if you so much as breathe on them. A Delta Integrale would seriously float my boat, but a decent one is a tad, umm... spendy.



Those first CRXes are (were) like gold dust. My bro had a silver one and later a blue VTEC model. I think 86 and 89 iirc.


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> I had a rover for a couple of years and loved it, but got rid of it when petrol went over a £1.00 a gallon.


A "pound a gallon" l've come over all wistful not to say nostalgic for such archaic means of calculation. Litres, Kms , cm and metres not to mention euros just don't cut the mustard poetically speaking


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> How about the 262,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458241


No!!!
Looked bad then, still does!



Biff600 said:


> Had a dig about and found a couple of pictures of my old Westfield SEIW. What a mental beast that was, 2 litre Cosworth twin cam, Weber 45's. Louder than God and could spin the wheels in 5th !!
> 
> View attachment 458273
> View attachment 458274


They also offered the SEight??
A (Rover, or TVR) engined derivative, that was psychotic, not just mental!!




Reynard said:


> Hmmm... Volvos...
> 
> An 850 T5 wouldn't go amiss...
> 
> A racing mate used to have one (estate) and it went like doodoo off a shovel.



When Volvo used it, in the BTCC series, instead of the saloon, wasn't it alleged that they had a stuffed Labrador in the back (or a toy version??)
I've never seen a picture of it though!!

How about a Volvo PV544, or a 'Sugga'??


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> When Volvo used it, in the BTCC series, instead of the saloon, wasn't it alleged that they had a stuffed Labrador in the back (or a toy version??) I've never seen a picture of it though!!



Now that's jogged the memory. Unproven, I believe is the answer, but knowing Tim Harvey's sense of humour, who knows...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Mar 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> manual gear lever sticking out of the dashboard, horizontally that was pushed in and out



Great idea. I loved it. One could easily slide from one side of the car to another as there was nothing in the way like a gear stick/transmission tunnel/barrier.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Mar 2019)

CharlesF said:


> I found it fun to corner quickly



While the body rolled on the soft suspension I always felt the wheels were well planted and gripped well.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I had a yellow one of those at the same time I owned a Rolls Royce, the 4 got used car more often and was owned longer.



Bring em back I say. Only problem I ever had with mine was that they rusted. I'm sure that can be sorted with proper design and new materials.


----------



## CharlesF (20 Mar 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> While the body rolled on the soft suspension I always felt the wheels were well planted and gripped well.


I’m sure I have picture of my brother in law tearing round a corner on three wheel, weekend procure to look through the old photo albums.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Mar 2019)

CharlesF said:


> I’m sure I have picture of my brother in law tearing round a corner on three wheel, weekend procure to look through the old photo albums.


Maybe I just didn't corner as fast


----------



## pjd57 (20 Mar 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Nip out and have a look round, they are a long way off being history.




I did mention " me " at the end.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> When Volvo used it, in the BTCC series, instead of the saloon, wasn't it alleged that they had a stuffed Labrador in the back (or a toy version??)
> I've never seen a picture of it though!!?



I thought I had a pic, but I can't find it. However I can confirm that on the driver's parade for Snetterton's BTCC round in '94 both driver's caried a large toy dog - possibly an Afghan


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I thought I had a pic, but I can't find it. However I can confirm that on the driver's parade for Snetterton's BTCC round in '94 both driver's caried a large toy dog - possibly an Afghan



If I can get to my box of '94 Autosports, that should be easy to track down. Well, in theory...


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

Scrub that... Google delivered...  No need to move far too many books and boxes...


----------



## Jenkins (20 Mar 2019)

And I've just dug out my BTCC '94 review (DVD copied at home from original video) to see if there was anything on there! That was the year I went to far too many of the races including Thruxton & Knockhill so I may be away for some time!

I now return you to the original topic...


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> And I've just dug out my BTCC '94 review (DVD copied at home from original video) to see if there was anything on there! That was the year I went to far too many of the races including Thruxton & Knockhill so I may be away for some time!



Nothing wrong with that.  Don't forget the popcorn, though...


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Mar 2019)

If its a fad its a lifelong fad.....


----------



## mustang1 (21 Mar 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Back in the seventies I got a mini cab home from central London and it was one of those. An unbelievably smooth ride, it was like floating along on a cushion of air.


Must have been rubbish on the nurbugring though which is where companies seem to test their luxury cars these days (silly idea).


----------



## mustang1 (21 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> A "pound a gallon" l've come over all wistful not to say nostalgic for such archaic means of calculation. Litres, Kms , cm and metres not to mention euros just don't cut the mustard poetically speaking



When they moved from pounds per gallon to pounds per litre, didn't t they bump the price right up and hope no one noticed?


----------



## captain nemo1701 (21 Mar 2019)

Must be retirement or equity release...... If I were to have a classic car, it'd be this one for ultimate posing. Yeah, OK, but the show was in 1982, so must be 'classic' by now.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Mar 2019)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Must be retirement or equity release...... If I were to have a classic car, it'd be this one for ultimate posing. Yeah, OK, but the show was in 1982, so must be 'classic' by now.
> 
> View attachment 458541



THJIS lives not too far from me, & is owned by my barbers husband


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200592702772308&set=a.10202418728941821&type=3&theater


Every so often _tweets _like this appear
I think some of the 40 (& 50) -something generation of Officers know the series & want a pic with it


View: https://twitter.com/wypdogs/status/489499211659243520?fbclid=IwAR0OGvyD2YSNiXNIWYh8Tbkv4s4xKPp7hauYb1rw-7hKjK3Zq78e9g5uO6E


----------



## stephec (21 Mar 2019)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Must be retirement or equity release...... If I were to have a classic car, it'd be this one for ultimate posing. Yeah, OK, but the show was in 1982, so must be 'classic' by now.
> 
> View attachment 458541


I've just bought an Aoshima 1/24 scale kit of that.


----------



## brucers (22 Mar 2019)

My good lady showed me this pic yesterday.....


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Mar 2019)

brucers said:


> My good lady showed me this pic yesterday.....
> View attachment 458685


I am seriously considering reporting that post as offensive.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Mar 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I am seriously considering reporting that post as offensive.


Tasteless l would agree with, provocative certainly, vandalism undoubtably but "offensive" ,perhaps bit harsh ?


----------



## Dayvo (22 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> THJIS lives not too far from me, & is owned by my barbers husband
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200592702772308&set=a.10202418728941821&type=3&theater
> ...




Did they manage to capture the occupants of this car, too?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Did they manage to capture the occupants of this car, too?
> 
> View attachment 458700




Daisy Duke


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

brucers said:


> My good lady showed me this pic yesterday.....
> View attachment 458685



Owwwwww!!! My eyes!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Did they manage to capture the occupants of this car, too?
> 
> View attachment 458700


Replicas have appeared in various Police 'tweets'/social media, & even the BBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-40697159




meta lon said:


> Daisy Duke


Hopefully the real one!!
Not the pretender, in the remakes?

Although.... I presume you did notice Lynda (Wonder Woman) Carter in it?


----------



## CharlesF (22 Mar 2019)

brucers said:


> My good lady showed me this pic yesterday.....
> View attachment 458685



That looks like Janis Joplin’s Porsche!


----------



## CharlesF (22 Mar 2019)

Not quite


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Mar 2019)

Cheap option for a change . Old enamel sign for €23 :


----------



## brucers (22 Mar 2019)

CharlesF said:


> That looks like Janis Joplin’s Porsche!


That is what the write up said.


----------



## brucers (22 Mar 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Not quite
> View attachment 458711


My pic was detailed as the Joplin Porsche. Perhaps it had a respray so to speak, haha.


----------



## brucers (22 Mar 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I am seriously considering reporting that post as offensive.


What you really mean is you want one, haha.


----------



## brucers (22 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Owwwwww!!! My eyes!!!


Lose that in the car park!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Mar 2019)

brucers said:


> What you really mean is you want one, haha.


Wash your mouth out


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (22 Mar 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> These still look good today despite being designed half a century ago. I had a ride in one once, unfortunately it was a police car and I was in the back seat
> 
> View attachment 458232



My dad had one of these in burgandy. I somehow managed to fall out of it when the passenger door opened while we went around a corner. Iit was way before seat belts were compulsory. I only suffered a few cuts and grazes as we were not going very fast. I was about 4 at the time, and my dad told me not to say anything to my mum. She found out about 20 years later!


----------



## brucers (22 Mar 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Wash your mouth out


What about a bicycle frame like that instead?


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Mar 2019)

brucers said:


> What about a bicycle frame like that instead?


----------



## CharlesF (23 Mar 2019)

brucers said:


> My pic was detailed as the Joplin Porsche. Perhaps it had a respray so to speak, haha.


Considering her normal state, she could have bought more than one!


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Considering her normal state, she could have bought more than one!


I think she went off Porsche,


View: https://youtu.be/Qev-i9-VKlY


----------



## derrick (28 Jul 2019)

Getting on the ferry at Dunkerke i came across these two waiting to board,


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2019)

derrick said:


> Getting on the ferry at Dunkerke i came across these two waiting to board,
> View attachment 477448
> View attachment 477449




Two stroke I assume?


----------



## ozboz (22 Aug 2019)

I saw this model in a shop in Fulham , really nice and good detail


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Aug 2019)

brucers said:


> My pic was detailed as the Joplin Porsche. Perhaps it had a respray so to speak, haha.


It's the best camouflage I've ever seen- it's hard to see the car!


----------



## Profpointy (22 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> If its a fad its a lifelong fad.....
> View attachment 458472



I don't really like or want Italian exotic cars regardless of how many times I win the lotto, but I'd make an exception for that one !


----------



## ozboz (16 Mar 2020)

This Jag is in a showroom near me , price is over 100,000 , the history of it states it was built on the 18th December 1952 , 48 hours after I was born , it looks in better nick than me !

Edit, pity the photo is not better because of rain drops on widows !


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2020)

Sssshhhh...or it'll get moved to the motoring forum.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Mar 2020)

ozboz said:


> Edit, pity the photo is not better because of rain drops on widows !


WOW I'm glad you put that I was getting worried, I thought you were getting a little too excited by the Jag


----------



## raleighnut (16 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> WOW I'm glad you put that I was getting worried, I thought you were getting a little too excited by the Jag


I thought it had overheated (like they are prone to) at first.


----------



## ozboz (16 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I thought it had overheated (like they are prone to) at first.




Interesting you mentioned overheating, it’s obscured by the rain on the window but there is an electric fan mounted in front of the radiator


----------



## Jenkins (16 Mar 2020)

XK150 DHC?


----------



## raleighnut (16 Mar 2020)

ozboz said:


> Interesting you mentioned overheating, it’s obscured by the rain on the window but there is an electric fan mounted in front of the radiator


Pretty standard with anyone running an old Jag these days, they don't like sitting in traffic. BITD a lot of people wrecked their cylinder heads by topping them up with water after they'd brewed up omitting the antifreeze/corrosion inhibitor and corroding the water passages in them. Early SAABs with the Triumph/SAAB Ricardo designed engines were similarly afflicted as was the Stag with 2 of the similar cylinder heads fitted.


----------



## ozboz (17 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> XK150 DHC?


Maybe , I’ll find out


----------



## ozboz (18 Mar 2020)

ozboz said:


> Maybe , I’ll find out


----------



## mr_cellophane (23 Mar 2020)

I'd love one of these, 1960's British made car. Unfortunately this one has had the 660cc engine swapped for 1275 GT mini running gear.


----------



## Gunk (23 Mar 2020)

Globalti said:


> I bet it's horrible to drive; the Viva wasn't a great drive anyway but with the roof chopped off and - presumably - extra reinforcements welded into the floorpan it must be awful. I once drove a Golf convertible and it felt like driving a shoebox on wheels, dead, heavy and lumpy.



But you’re not going to drive it far, you’ll polish it, keep it under a cover in the garage, pop down to the pub in the summer and show it off to your mates.

Most classics are crap to drive, that’s not the point it’s about the ownership experience


----------



## Globalti (23 Mar 2020)

You'll probably join a classic car forum then go on it and discuss classic car driving ad nauseam with other similarly obsessed nutters...

Oh... wait....


----------

